# Maximum Available Capacity of RAM???



## nishantv2003 (Oct 29, 2009)

hello everyone,

i wanted to know that, waht is the maximum available cpacity(memory) of RAM...
i mean, not like 2 x 2gb = 4gb but, 1 x ?gb = ?gb or in other words, 'maximum available cpacity in a single module/slot.

plz do tell me for desktop as well as laptop...

thank u


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 29, 2009)

I think 4 GB DDR/DDR2/DDR3 is maximum available single module in market


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 1, 2009)

4GB is common for DDR2 DDR3 for dsktop and laptop
3GB for compaact modules for laptops
8GB (Kingston HyperX) DDR3 memory

16GB form Micron and Samsumg (the commercial dealer)
*www.xbitlabs.com/news/memory/display/20071030222206.html


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

4 GB is the most common but i did hear about a 16GB laptop so maybe 16GB


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2009)

16 I think is the theoretical limit on 32 bit systems


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 4, 2009)

Anorion said:


> 16 I think is the theoretical limit on 32 bit systems



I guess ~3.5 GB is max for 32 bit. Vista 32bit dont support 4Gb ram


----------



## pbtg (Nov 11, 2009)

It's 8GB right now for the DDR3 RAM

but if any of you are buying it just check specifications of your processor or motherboard because a high end RAM is no use with low end processors


----------

